# Old Kent and Rye Boats



## Douglas Paterson (May 2, 2010)

I'm adding info on old (1869-1989) Kent and Rye boats to my website.
Can anyone help me please with photos of them and/or info on the people who owned and crewed them to add to the boats files.
Any help would be fully acknowledged and much appreciated.
Douglas
www.fishingboatheritage.com


----------



## BarryJ (May 28, 2007)

Douglas -

There's quite a few Ramsgate vessels on the Milford Trawlers site, many of which fished out of Milford under their Ramsgate port numbers, while others changed to other port registrations. I'm currently trying to add more information to the following Ramsgate vessels:

STAR OF PEACE R29
29 Sep 1906: Thomas Bush, Ramsgate
Do you know of any later Ramsgate owners, or of her fate? 

LOYAL STAR R246
c.1920: Ramsgate Steam Trawling Co., Ramsgate
Do you know the exact date when she transferred to the Ramsgate register?

FIERY CROSS M118
She left the Milford register on 14th May 1915. Do you have her Ramsgate PRN and owners? I can't find her under that name in Olsens 1920. (Her ON was 119391.)

CHARDE R90
c.1927?; Char Steam Trawling Co., Ramsgate
Was she still named HURRICANE A46 (?) when she transferred to Ramsgate, and who were her former owners?

OSPREY M74
She transferred to the Ramsgate register on 11 Dec 1896 - do you know her PRN and owners subsequent to William Lanfear? (She's not in the MN Sailing Vessels 1918 under that name.)

RIG R139
When did Char STC buy her and transfer her to Ramsgate, and did she have any other Ramsgate owners before H.E. Rees bought her (c. 1946?)

Answers to any of these queries would be gratefully received!

BarryJ


----------



## gil mayes (Nov 20, 2006)

Barry this is RIG with opening and closing dates of registration at Ramsgate supplied by Douglas. I would appreciate dates for sales whilst on Ramsgate register and confirmation of owners as shown.

RIG (R139) (drifter/trawler) 
O.N. 132147. 96g 33n 87.0 x 18.6 x 9.0 feet
T.3-cyl by W. V. V. Lidgerwood, Coatbridge

1911: Completed by Mackay Brothers, Alloa (Yd.No.12) for John Coull Snr, John M. Murray & others, Buckie as RIG. 1911: Registered at Buckie (BCK92). pre1913: Sold to John Coull Jnr, Buckie (managing owner). 1.1916: Requisitioned for war service as a tender. Based Longhope. Post12.3.1919: Returned to owner at Buckie (John Coull, Buckie). 1920: Sold to The Invicta Trawling & Fishing Co Ltd, Ramsgate (Henry B. Hire, manager). 2.1920: Buckie registry closed. 10.2.1920: Registered at Ramsgate (R139). 5.9.1920: On return to Ramsgate reported that when fishing near the Galloper Light hauled a mine which exploded smashing the trawl board, damaging the net and knocking over men hauling. 1927: Sold to Char Steam Trawling Co Ltd, Ramsgate (Alfred H. Lanfear, Jnr, manager). 10.1935-1938>: Seasonal white fish trawling from Fleetwood (Bowden Ramster/Alex Keay, managing agent). 5.12.1939: Requisitioned for war service as a minesweeping drifter and later auxiliary patrol (P.No.FY.1540)(Hire rate £26.2.9d/month). 11.1945: Returned to owner. 1946: Sold to Drifter Trawlers Co Ltd, Milford Haven (Harry E. Rees, manager). 12.11.1952: Last landing at Milford. 3.1953: Sold to BISCO and allocated to Thos W. Ward Ltd, Sheffield for breaking up at Castle Pill, Milford Haven. 10.6.1953: Arrived Castle Pill. 23.11.1953: Ramsgate registry closed.

Gil.


----------



## BarryJ (May 28, 2007)

*R139*

Thanks very much for those details, Gil.

It's a shame that the Ramsgate Maritime Museum appears to have foundered.

Regards,
Barry


----------



## Douglas Paterson (May 2, 2010)

Hello Barry
I've put up the detail for the Osprey, R 152 and the Star of Peace, R 29 in the Ramsgate section. 
I'll do the steam boats when I get a moment.
Regards
Douglas
www.fishingboatheritage.com


----------



## BarryJ (May 28, 2007)

Thanks very much, Douglas - very helpful!

Regards,
Barry


----------



## Linnea LL590 (Jan 23, 2010)

*Spectrum R343*

Engine was a 42 SHP 18 inch triple expansion by Wigzell and Pollit of Sowery Bridge In 1920 sold to RG Roe and reged in Ramsgate as Spectrum R343 sold to Messers W Stewart G Stewart Mr Crowe Mr Duncan Mr Steven Mr Crowe Mr Cormack all of Wick in 1922 and reged as WK 217 Sold 1930 to Mrs Watt and Murray of Gardenstown and reged BF196 In 1945 she was sold to Northern Trawlers of London with same reg In 1948 sold to J Buchan and others with the reg PD73 and remained there until scrapped in 1953 Hope this is of use Douglas


----------



## Douglas Paterson (May 2, 2010)

Thanks Donald, much appreciated.
Douglas
www.fishingboatheritage.com


----------



## stores (Apr 8, 2007)

BarryJ said:


> Thanks very much for those details, Gil.
> 
> It's a shame that the Ramsgate Maritime Museum appears to have foundered.
> 
> ...


ramsgate is now run privately, all up and running. i believe owned by a steam preservation society, have improved the tug Cervia., Stores


----------



## BarryJ (May 28, 2007)

Thanks for that - I've found the new website now:
http://www.ramsgatemaritimemuseum.org/

BarryJ


----------

